# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  διπολική διαταραχη διαγνωση στην συζυγο -βοηθηστε

## GeorgiosEL

γεια σας 

διαγνωστηκε η συζυγος μου με διπολική διαταραχη εδω και ενα χρονο

δεν βρισκουμε την λύση για να ειναι σταθερη;; μέχρι πότε ρε παιδια;; γιατι τόση ασταθεια; πέρνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή, συνεχως ο γιατρος αλλαζει τα φαρμακα, δεν βρισκεται η λυση. 
Με το που δρουν κάπως τα φαρμακα μετα από 2 3 εβδομαδες ξανά καταθλιψη. 
ειναι σχεδον συνεχεια σε μειζων καταθλιψη είχε μονο 2 επεισόδια μανιας ( 1 τον περασμενο χρονο και 1 φετος)
μηπως φτεει ο γιατρός; τα φάρμακα; τι;
δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω; είναι χαμενη παραιτήθηκε απο όλους και απο όλα. δεν μπορεί να συνηδητοποιήσει τι έχει είναι συνεχώς στην άρνηση, όλα μαυρα, δεν θελει να βοηθηθεί. 

δεν ζει απλα υπαρχει

τι να κανω;; πως να βοηθησω αλλο;
συνέχεια εναλλαγές χωρις ποτε σταθεροτητα

----------


## homebod

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό της διπολικής διαταραχής ότι και φάρμακα να παίρνεις υπάρχουν πιθανότητες διακυμάνσεων της διάθεσης.
Τότε με συμβουλή γιατρού αυξομειώνονται τα φάρμακα μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η διαταραχή.

Προσωπικά έχω περάσει 2 διαταραχές ήπιες αυτό το χρόνο και τις αντιμετώπισα με τη βοήθεια της γιατρού μου και την συνεχή συμπαράσταση από κοινωνικό λειτουργό και νοσηλεύτριας.

Είμαι μέλος σε ένα θεραπευτικό σχήμα που περιλαμβάνει εκτός του ψυχιάτρου και τους υπόλοιπους νοσηλευτές. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει και επίσκεψη σε ψυχαναλυτή, τα φάρμακα όμως είναι απαραίτητα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συνηθως τα ζωδια του αερα εχουν ασταθεια εγω και αν εχω ασταθεια ποτε ηρεμια ποτε ............ ολα  :Smile:

----------


## Sonia

Δεν έχω διπολική, έχει μία καλή μου φίλη. Και από την περίπτωσή της που είναι πιο κοντινή και από κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις που ξέρω, πιστεύω ότι ιδιαίτερα τον πρώτο ένα χρόνο με δύο χρόνια από τη διάγνωση, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βρει και κάποιον ψυχολόγο που να της ταιριάζει. Τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα, αλλά δεν αρκούν κατά την γνώμη μου. 

Εδώ έχεις ένα πρόβλημα υγείας παθολογικό που μπορεί να το πάρεις στραβά και να πάθεις κατάθλιψη, πόσο μάλλον αν ο ίδιος ο οργανισμός σου σε ρίχνει προς τα εκεί. Είναι πιθανό να σκέφτεται ότι "μια ζωή θα παίρνω φάρμακα, δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία για μένα, όλα είναι μάταια κτλ" και όσο πιο πολύ χάλια αισθάνεται και δεν βλέπει βελτίωση και με τα χάπια, άλλο τόσο πέφτει ψυχολογικά και πάει λέγοντας. Φαύλος κύκλος. Αυτά δεν ξεπερνιούνται μόνο με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, θέλει δουλειά με κάποιον ψυχολόγο.

----------


## thanosP

> γεια σας 
> 
> διαγνωστηκε η συζυγος μου με διπολική διαταραχη εδω και ενα χρονο
> 
> δεν βρισκουμε την λύση για να ειναι σταθερη;; μέχρι πότε ρε παιδια;; γιατι τόση ασταθεια; πέρνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή, συνεχως ο γιατρος αλλαζει τα φαρμακα, δεν βρισκεται η λυση. 
> Με το που δρουν κάπως τα φαρμακα μετα από 2 3 εβδομαδες ξανά καταθλιψη. 
> ειναι σχεδον συνεχεια σε μειζων καταθλιψη είχε μονο 2 επεισόδια μανιας ( 1 τον περασμενο χρονο και 1 φετος)
> μηπως φτεει ο γιατρός; τα φάρμακα; τι;
> δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω; είναι χαμενη παραιτήθηκε απο όλους και απο όλα. δεν μπορεί να συνηδητοποιήσει τι έχει είναι συνεχώς στην άρνηση, όλα μαυρα, δεν θελει να βοηθηθεί. 
> ...


Στη διπολικη,αλλα κ γενικα σε ολες τις παθησεις,αργουν να βρουν τα καταλληλα φαρμακα κ γειατρεια συνηθως......στον πρωτο χρονο δοκιμες γινονται....γνωριζεται τι φαρμακα σας της εχουν προτινει κ εχει παρει?Επισης μπορει να φταιει κ ο γιατρος δεν αποκλειεται

----------


## GeorgiosEL

ναι έχουν γινει διαφορες αλλαγες 
τώρα πίνει seroquel, kratium, lamictal & anafranil 
παλαιωτερα cypralex tegredol depakine. 
τώρα δίχνει να κανει δουλεια το lamictal

----------


## GeorgiosEL

το ιδιο λεω κ εγω ειναι απαραίτητα τα φαρμακα ομως ο τροπος σκεψης παιζει σηματνικοο ρολο. 
συνεχως σκεφτεται μια ζωή θα παίρνω φάρμακα, δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία για μένα, όλα είναι μάταια κτλ, και άλλα τοσαα και εχει ως αποτελεσμα να ειναι όλα αρνητικα και να πεφτει ψυχολογικα. 
ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ! 
παρακολουθούμε και ψυχολογο ομως γενικα στις συναντησεις δεν μιλά δεν λεει και πολλα

----------


## Constantly curious

> γεια σας 
> 
> διαγνωστηκε η συζυγος μου με διπολική διαταραχη εδω και ενα χρονο
> 
> δεν βρισκουμε την λύση για να ειναι σταθερη;; μέχρι πότε ρε παιδια;; γιατι τόση ασταθεια; πέρνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή, συνεχως ο γιατρος αλλαζει τα φαρμακα, δεν βρισκεται η λυση. 
> Με το που δρουν κάπως τα φαρμακα μετα από 2 3 εβδομαδες ξανά καταθλιψη. 
> ειναι σχεδον συνεχεια σε μειζων καταθλιψη είχε μονο 2 επεισόδια μανιας ( 1 τον περασμενο χρονο και 1 φετος)
> μηπως φτεει ο γιατρός; τα φάρμακα; τι;
> δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω; είναι χαμενη παραιτήθηκε απο όλους και απο όλα. δεν μπορεί να συνηδητοποιήσει τι έχει είναι συνεχώς στην άρνηση, όλα μαυρα, δεν θελει να βοηθηθεί. 
> ...


Αγαπησε την περισσοτερο απο ποτέ !!! Δειχνε της πως πιστευεις πως θα ξανα γυρισει. Δεν θελει να νιωθει μηδεν, παρασιτο, βαρος, ζωντανη νεκρη αλλά ετσι μαλλον νιωθει. Υπομονη, αγαπη στο βλεμμα και μικρα βηματα. Λιγο περπατημα ; Σηκωνεται απο το κρεββατι; κανει μπανιο; τρωει;; Απο τα πολυ μικρα ξεκινα η αλλαγη.
Μπορει να ειναι τυπου δυο διπολικη και η ελλειψη αγωγης να την κατεβαλλε περισσότερο.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Αγαπησε την περισσοτερο απο ποτέ !!! Δειχνε της πως πιστευεις πως θα ξανα γυρισει. Δεν θελει να νιωθει μηδεν, παρασιτο, βαρος, ζωντανη νεκρη αλλά ετσι μαλλον νιωθει. Υπομονη, αγαπη στο βλεμμα και μικρα βηματα. Λιγο περπατημα ; Σηκωνεται απο το κρεββατι; κανει μπανιο; τρωει;; Απο τα πολυ μικρα ξεκινα η αλλαγη.
> Μπορει να ειναι τυπου δυο διπολικη και η ελλειψη αγωγης να την κατεβαλλε περισσότερο.


προσπαθώ για όλα όσο μπορώ 
ειναι όντως τυπου 2. και ο γιατρός μας είπε ότι γενικά ο οργανισμός της είναι πολύ γρήγορος σ' αυτά μπορεί πολύ γρηγορα από κάτω να πάει πάνω και το αντίθετο. 
το θεμα μου ειναι μέχρι πότε θα σταθεροποιηθεί;;;
Συζητώντας μαζί της νιώθει ότι έχει χάσει το εαυτό της και δεν ξέρει ποια είναι δεν μπορει να ζυνηδητοποιήσει τι της συμβαίνει.. δεν έχει όρεξη κ τετοια.
Στα πάνω της δε, συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην συνεβησαν ποτέ τα κάτω. 
και αυτό δυσκολευει την κατασταση. οταν ειναι πανω δεν φοβαται μην πέσει ξανα. γιατί αυτό ;; 
Υποτηθετε συνεβησαν 2 φορές που πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι "τι και αν ειμαι ανεβασμενη στα πανω μου τωρα,μπορεί και να ξανα πέσω. Άρα πρέπει να προσέχω διπλά "
το σκέφτομαι λάθος.;; 

μιλώ για ανέβασμα γιατί τώρα σηκώθηκε και ξεκινάει η άνοδος και φοβάμαι μην ξεφύγει πάλι.

σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## Sonia

Πηγαίνει και μόνη της στον ψυχολόγο ή πάντα μαζί; Ο ίδιος δεν έχει ζητήσει να την βλέπει μόνη της;

----------


## Constantly curious

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι προσπαθεις και παρε ανασες. Δεν ευθυνεσαι και δεν μπορεις να την σωσεις απο την ιδιαιτερη παθηση. Οσο περισσότερο ενημερωνεσαι τοσο καλυτερα για να οριοθετεισαι και εσυ και να μην χαωθεις. Οχι δεν εχει αισθηση ακομα οπως φαινεται για τα επακολουθα του ανεβασματος. Επισης μετα απο μειζον επεισοδια το ανεβασμα ειναι δυσκολο να μαζευτει. Ειναι σαν να μην εχει φαει ζαχαρη καποιος για μηνες ( την θελει φυσικα) και ξαφνικα του την χαριζουν. Σιγουρα με συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια εαν το θελησει φυσικα και η ιδια να βρει την ακρη. Τωρα το ποιος σταθεροποιητης θα την βοηθησει ειναι ζητημα γιατρου. Πρεπει και εκεινος να δει καθε ποτε περνα επεισοδια και ποσο συχνα εναλλασονται. Μη δωσει κατι και φερει μανια ή το αναποδο. Εχει συνοσηροτητα;; δλδ εξη εθισμο σε κατι;; απο φαγητο ως παρορμητικες αγορες.

----------


## geodim

Φίλε σαν νότα αισιοδοξίας να πω ότι συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο με διπολική και χαρακτηριστικό της μανιες , κατάφερε το σταθεροποίησε και ζει τη ζωή του. Πέρασε 2 δύσκολα χρόνια βέβαια μέχρι να φτάσει σε σημείο να είναι ξανά λειτουργικό και να καταλαβαίνει τι συμβαίνει. πολύ σημαντικό βήμα ήταν η συνειδητοποίηση πως έχει διαταραχή. 
Υπάρχει ελπίδα μην απελπίζεσαι

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Πηγαίνει και μόνη της στον ψυχολόγο ή πάντα μαζί; Ο ίδιος δεν έχει ζητήσει να την βλέπει μόνη της;


Βέβαια την ειδε αρκετες φορές μόνη της

----------


## GeorgiosEL

στην μανιακή φάση. παρορμιτικές αγορές. Δανεισμό από άλλους σε μένα λέει ψεματα. θεωρεί ότι είναι κατι φυσιολογικό για αυτή και ότι τώρα βρήκε τον εαυτότης. Παρόλο που της ειχε συμβεί ξανά και ειχαμε συζητησει ξανά για το τι συμβαινει. ειναι σαν να αρνείτε να δεχθεί την αλήθεια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν κατορθωσει με συνεδριες να νιωσει τί κανει θα μπει μονη της σε διαδικασια να αλλαξει. Αγωνα θελει και αυτο. Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ως προς το οικονομικο ειναι να μην εχει προσβαση σε καρτες ή οταν πλεον στανταρεις απο που ζηταει δανεικα να εξηγησεις. Φυσικα κι τιθεται το ηθικο ερωτημα αν ειναι σωστο να μιλησεις για τη διπολικη. Κατι πρεπει να την ταρακουνησει για να δει οτι αυτη η συμπεριφορά ειναι συμπτωμα παθησης και οχι λυση. Ισως μετα τη μανια να πεφτει σε φλιπαρισμα τεραστιων τυψεων απο οσα εκανε. Ειναι δυσκολο αλλά οχι ακατορθωτο. Να ρωτησεις ειδικο ακριβως τι σταση πρεπει να εχεις. Εγω απαντω ως διπολικη σε συνεχη ελεγχο για τασεις υποτροπων. Ευχομαι να σταθεροποιηθει και σε αγωγη. Ειναι πολυ πολυ σημαντικο αλλά φυσικα και να μιλησει. Να πει εχω προβλημα. Οσο δε το λεει τοτε δεν θα ψαχνει λυσεις ουσιαστικες.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

Σωστά! Πώς να την κανω να τον συνειδητοποιησει είνα το θέμα. 
Δυστυχώς αρνείτε να το παραδεχτεί τι της συμβαίνει. στα συμπτώματα αυτα που είχαμε συζητησει όταν ήταν καλά για να τα θυμάτε όταν κάνει τα επεισόδια της, απλα δικαιολογά τον εαυτό της με άλλα πολλές φορές λεει και ψέματα για να δικαιολογηθεί μου λεει έχεις δικαιο χωρίς να το εννοά. δεν θέλει να καταλάβει και φοβάμαι μην κανει κάτι που θα την επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ .. 
Γενικά είναι χαμηλων τόνων και τώρα ... καμμια σχεση.

----------


## Constantly curious

Οπως εγραψα ... καλο ειναι να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο. Η δικη της ψυχολογος ισως να μην μπορει. Ισως να χρειαστει να μιλησεις με ψυχιατρο για να σου πει οτι δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση ή λυση σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. Δεν το γραφω υπεροπτικα. Ειχα ανθρωπους που με πρεσαραν πανω σε μειζον καταθλιπτικο και ηθελα να χτυπησω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο κυριολεκτικα. Αυτο το μπριζωμα δεν ξερω αν με βοηθησε αλλά με παρακινησε σιγουρα να ψαχτω. Δηλαδη το ποια σταση θα κρατησεις εξαρταται απο εσενα κατοπιν κουβεντας μονο με ειδικο. Μπορει η συζυγος σου να θελει ορια στη ζωη της και οχι παθητικη συμπεριφορά. Πολλα μπορει... Αν και θα ακουστει πικρο τη δουλεια πρεπει να την κανει εκεινη. Ειδικα με γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη πχ ψυχοθεραπεια. Επισης δεν ξερω αν νιωθει ανετα με ψυχιατρο. Μπορει να μην νιωθει κ να μην ανοιγεται. Ρωτησε την ευθεως πως νιωθει με τους ειδικους της.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Οπως εγραψα ... καλο ειναι να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο. Η δικη της ψυχολογος ισως να μην μπορει. Ισως να χρειαστει να μιλησεις με ψυχιατρο για να σου πει οτι δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση ή λυση σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. Δεν το γραφω υπεροπτικα. Ειχα ανθρωπους που με πρεσαραν πανω σε μειζον καταθλιπτικο και ηθελα να χτυπησω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο κυριολεκτικα. Αυτο το μπριζωμα δεν ξερω αν με βοηθησε αλλά με παρακινησε σιγουρα να ψαχτω. Δηλαδη το ποια σταση θα κρατησεις εξαρταται απο εσενα κατοπιν κουβεντας μονο με ειδικο. Μπορει η συζυγος σου να θελει ορια στη ζωη της και οχι παθητικη συμπεριφορά. Πολλα μπορει... Αν και θα ακουστει πικρο τη δουλεια πρεπει να την κανει εκεινη. Ειδικα με γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη πχ ψυχοθεραπεια. Επισης δεν ξερω αν νιωθει ανετα με ψυχιατρο. Μπορει να μην νιωθει κ να μην ανοιγεται. Ρωτησε την ευθεως πως νιωθει με τους ειδικους της.


ίσως και να έχεις δίκαιο. 
Δεν μιλάει όμως να ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε λάθος και εξελίσετε σε κακό και τι ίσως να την επηρεαζει από τα λάθη των γύρω της. 
Γενικά δεν εκφράζετε απλά δέχετε κ λεει ευχαριστώ που κάνεις όλα αυτά για μένα. στο τέλος ίσως και να κάνουν κακό γιατί απο μόνη της δεν κανει και κατι (όταν είναι στα κάτω)

----------


## boo

καλησπερα

δεν ειμαι διπολικη.εχω σχιζο. εχω περασει ομως πολλα σοβαρα επεισοδια καταθλιψης..
πως το καταπολεμησα?
μια φορα εκανα το εξης..εβγαινα με το ζορι εξω.βουρκωνα στη διαδρομη ως την κσφετερια.ηταν αθλος..την 3η φορα δεν ηθελα να φυγω.αλλα ημουν με ατομα που μπορουσα να συζητησω για τετοια θεματα..εβρισκ κατανοηση..
μηππως να το δοκιμαζατε και αυτο?

πως ειναι τωρα?

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> καλησπερα
> 
> δεν ειμαι διπολικη.εχω σχιζο. εχω περασει ομως πολλα σοβαρα επεισοδια καταθλιψης..
> πως το καταπολεμησα?
> μια φορα εκανα το εξης..εβγαινα με το ζορι εξω.βουρκωνα στη διαδρομη ως την κσφετερια.ηταν αθλος..την 3η φορα δεν ηθελα να φυγω.αλλα ημουν με ατομα που μπορουσα να συζητησω για τετοια θεματα..εβρισκ κατανοηση..
> μηππως να το δοκιμαζατε και αυτο?
> 
> πως ειναι τωρα?


γενικά όταν είναι στα κάτω αρνείτε να κάνει το ότιδηποτε. Ούτε καν απο το δωμάτιο δεν βγένει. Καλή ιδέα σου και μπράβο σου που τα καταφέρνεις. η Γυναίκα μου δεν αποδέχθηκε ακόμα τι έχει και όταν έχει κατάθλιψη αναρωτιέτε γιατι της συμβαίνει και τα εχει με τον εαυτό της γιατι να φτάνει σε αυτό το σημειο, οπόταν δεν δέχετε με τιποτα να κάνουμε πράγματα

Τώρα λόγω διπολικής ειναι σε μανιακό επεισόδιο και αναμένουμε μια σταθεροποιήση. 
Εδω και 6 μήνες ειμασταν 1 κανονικα 1 κατω 1 κανονκα 1 κατω 1 πανω 1 κατω κ τωρα πανω..

----------


## Sonia

Μία φίλη μου πέρασε αρκετά σοβαρή κατάθλιψη με το διαζύγιό της και άλλα προβλήματα πριν κάποια χρόνια. Η κολλητή της της πιρπίριζε το μυαλό για καιρό και κάποια στιγμή είχανε τσακωθεί και πολύ άσχημα μέχρι να την πείσει να δει ψυχολόγο. Πέσαμε η παρέα πάνω της και απλά δεν της αφήναμε περιθώρια να αρνηθεί. Μπουκάρανε οι φιλενάδες της σπίτι, πότε ρίχνοντάς το στην πλάκα, πότε αγριεύοντας, της διαλέγανε ωραία ρούχα, τη βάζανε να βαφτεί με το ζόρι και την παίρνανε για καφέ και εξόδους.

Στην αρχή έλεγε "ωραία, βγήκα, με βάψατε, με χτενίσατε, με ντύσατε και τι με αυτό" κι ήταν τα μαύρα της τα χάλια. Σιγά σιγά όμως, λίγο ο ψυχολόγος, λίγο το περιβάλλον, πήρε τα πάνω της και τώρα το λέει και μόνη της ότι "την κολλητή μου την ευγνωμονώ, αν δεν ήταν αυτή δεν ξέρω τι θα γινότανε. Και η τάδε και η τάδε και εσύ με τις συζητήσεις σου, όλες εσείς με σώσατε".

Τότε δεν την ήξερα την κοπέλα τόσο καλά όσο τώρα, αλλά καταλάβαινα τι τρέχει και προσπαθούσα πάντα να της κάνω ήρεμες συζητήσεις, να μην την πιέζω πολύ να ανοιχτεί από την αρχή αλλά όσο αισθανόταν και να της περνάω μία κάποια αισιοδοξία χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι της κάνω κήρυγμα. Φρόντιζα επίσης να μην εξαντλούμαστε στα ίδια και στα ίδια, να πιάνω και κάποια πιο διαφορετικά και ανάλαφρα θέματα συζήτησης για να ξεφεύγει από τις μαύρες σκέψεις.

Το να της πεις της γυναίκας σου, έλα να πάμε να δούμε την τάδε κωμωδία στο θέατρο ή έλα να πάμε για έναν καφέ σήμερα που έχει ωραία μέρα, μπορεί για αυτήν πραγματικά να είναι μεγάλος άθλος και μπορεί να συνεχίσει να έχει αρχικά χάλια ψυχολογία, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι να μένει αδρανής στο σπίτι να σκέφτεται όλο τα ίδια. Βήμα βήμα, θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο σε συνεργασία με τους ειδικούς πιστεύω.

----------


## fanh

Καλησπέρα, πως ειναι τωρα η συζυγος;

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Καλησπέρα, πως ειναι τωρα η συζυγος;


γεια σας 
μετα από 8μήνες με αρκετά πάνω και κάτω, συνέχεια. αυτη την στιγμή είναι σταθερή 
έγεινε μια μικρή αλλαγή στα φάρμακα. 
ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα και να βρεθεί επιτέλους η κατάλληλη θεραπεία με τα φάρμακα της.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο όσους ζουν με αυτό γιατί η σύζυγος μου γενικά δεν μιλάει κ δεν ξέρει πως να εκφράσει αυτά που νιώθει κ αι νιώθω και εγώ μπερδεμένος. 
νιωθετε αυτό το ότι δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου, δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω δεν υπάρχει ελπιδα κλπ;; επίσης με τα φάρμακα είστε σταθεροί σε ώρες ;; πίνετε αλκοολ; (εννοω μέχρι πόσο επιτρέπεται :Wink:  πως ειναι η επικοινωνία σας με τον γιατρό σας ;;; 
Κάποιες γενικές απορίες περί του θέματος. απλά για να κάνω μια σύκριση 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαιρομαι που μας ξανα εγραψες. Μπράβο σου που έδειξες αφοσιωση στην αγαπημένη σου. Στη δικη μου περιπτωση με τσακισε βαθια οταν ενιωσα οτι το μυαλο μου με πρόδωσε. Επίσης μου ειναι δυσκολο να ενωνω την μεγαλη χαρα με την τεραστια θλιψη. Σκεφτομαι πως ο αλλος δε θα καταλαβει θα με ειρωνευτει υποτιμησει κτλ οποτε καταπιανομαι με μοναχική δραστηριότητα μεχρι να περάσει. Δεν πινω καθολου αλκοολ. Το λατρευα εθιστηκα το εκοψα μετα ηρθε και η διαγνωση και απεχω συνειδητά. Επισης μπορεί σε ένα αγαπημένο πρόσωπο να φαινομαι απόμακρη παγωμενη γιατι κατι που εχει πει το νιώθω σαν αγκάθι μέσα μου αλλά με μια κίνηση παναπλη να μαλακωσει φουλ η καρδια μου και να το δείξω. Σε οτι έχει να κανει με διπολισμο θελει μεγάλο αγωνα απο τον πασχοντα. Στο ειχα ξανα γραψει. Εσυ μπορεί να δινεις τα πάντα κ να νιώθεις πως δεν εισαι αρκετος. Δεν το κανει επιτηδες. Κ αν νιωσει πως σε χάνει θα πέσει κυριολεκτικά πανω σου. Πρεπει όμως να λάβει σοβαρα υπ όψιν τι ειδους ζωη θελει να έχει. Αν δεν τηρεί σωστα αγωγή και αν πίνει δεν ευθυνεσαι.

----------


## fanh

> γεια σας 
> μετα από 8μήνες με αρκετά πάνω και κάτω, συνέχεια. αυτη την στιγμή είναι σταθερή 
> έγεινε μια μικρή αλλαγή στα φάρμακα. 
> ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα και να βρεθεί επιτέλους η κατάλληλη θεραπεία με τα φάρμακα της.


Μπραβο αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικό!! Να ξερεις οτι ακομα και τωρα που ειναι σταθερη μπορει να αλλαξει παλι η διαθεση της απο το παραμικρο. Μεχρι να βρειτε τη σωστη δοσολογια και το σωστο συνδυασμο θα περασει αρκετες φασεις. 

Επισης δεν ξερω τι σας εχει πει η γιατρος αλλα καλο ειναι και εκεινη αλλα κυριως οποιος ζει μαζι της να μαθετε να βλέπετε τα "σημαδια" οτι παει για αλλαγη διαθεσης για να μπορειτε σε συνεννόηση με το γιατρο να της προσαρμοζει τη θεραπεια. Και το πως πρεπει να της συμπεριφερεστε. Εμας ο γιατρος ετσι μας ειχε πει στην οικογενεια. Συζητηστε το μαζι του και μη διστασετε οτι απορια εχετε να τον ρωτησετε. 

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σίγουρα δεν το θελει να ειναι ετσι και οταν την πιανει η μανια η η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι ο εαυτος της..

Θελει πολυ δυναμη και υπομονη! Με αγαπη ομως ολα λυνονται.

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Μπραβο αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικό!! Να ξερεις οτι ακομα και τωρα που ειναι σταθερη μπορει να αλλαξει παλι η διαθεση της απο το παραμικρο. Μεχρι να βρειτε τη σωστη δοσολογια και το σωστο συνδυασμο θα περασει αρκετες φασεις. 
> 
> Επισης δεν ξερω τι σας εχει πει η γιατρος αλλα καλο ειναι και εκεινη αλλα κυριως οποιος ζει μαζι της να μαθετε να βλέπετε τα "σημαδια" οτι παει για αλλαγη διαθεσης για να μπορειτε σε συνεννόηση με το γιατρο να της προσαρμοζει τη θεραπεια. Και το πως πρεπει να της συμπεριφερεστε. Εμας ο γιατρος ετσι μας ειχε πει στην οικογενεια. Συζητηστε το μαζι του και μη διστασετε οτι απορια εχετε να τον ρωτησετε. 
> 
> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σίγουρα δεν το θελει να ειναι ετσι και οταν την πιανει η μανια η η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι ο εαυτος της..
> 
> Θελει πολυ δυναμη και υπομονη! Με αγαπη ομως ολα λυνονται.


σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Δύσκολο αρκετά μπορώ να πω αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε. απο την μια στην αλλη γκρεμίζονται κάποιες προσπάθειες

----------


## GeorgiosEL

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πολύ σωστά τα λέτε, δεν είναι αλκολικη δεν πινει τοσο πολύ απλά κάποτε αν βγουμε κλπ.
και με την αγωγή βλέπω προσπάθεια δεν αφήνει πίσω φάρμακα, απλά ίσως με την καθημερινότητα το σπιτι τις δουλειές ίσως να ξεχαστεί.
αν πχ ξεχαστεί ενα πρωινό ή ενα βραδυ. τι γίνετε;; πως επηρεάζει;;
στην περιπτωση της ο γιατρος είπε ότι είναι ταχύας εναλλαγής, δηλαδή πολύ ευκολά γίνετε εναλλαγή απο την χαρά στην θλίψη.

----------


## fanh

Συγνώμη που ρωτώ δεν θυμαμαι αν το διάβασα κάπου.... Έχετε παιδάκια;;

----------


## GeorgiosEL

> Συγνώμη που ρωτώ δεν θυμαμαι αν το διάβασα κάπου.... Έχετε παιδάκια;;


ναι 1. και είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο

----------


## fanh

Οποτε πρέπει να σταθείς δυνατός διπλα. Μια για τη γυναίκα σου και μια για το παιδι. Υπάρχουν και θα υπαρξουν δυσκολες στιγμές όμως ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!  :Smile:

----------

